# Perte de signal : vidéo projecteur



## FJR (25 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Premier message sur ce forum donc un grand HELLO général.

Après plusieurs recherches sur ce forum, je me permets de vous exposer mon cas, en m'excusant d'avance si la réponse a déjà été donnée sans que je ne la trouve.

J'utilise un vidéo projecteur Epson EH-TW480 depuis 1an, relié sur Macbook Air 13p mi 2012 (Yosemite 10.10.2) par un cable HDMI sur Thunderbolt via un adaptateur Belkin.
Jusqu'à présent, aucun problème, ni choc, ni changement de matériel, orientation, etc. Installation inchangée. Vidéo projecteur en parfait état. Entièrement satisfait.
Du jour au lendemain, quelques jours après MAJ Yosemite 10.10.2: perte de signal totale. Autrement dit, j'allume et NO SIGNAL sur HDMI.
Ce que j'ai déjà fait :

Vérification des cables, voyants d'alertes, dépoussiérage des ports.
Check du vidéo projecteur : aucun problème (lampe OK, entrée/sortie OK/voyants OK.)
Suppression de Yosemite 10.10.2 et réinstallation totale Yosemite 10.10.2
Reboot PRAM.
Reboot et check MAJ du SMC
1 h au téléphone avec Apple store : rien d'autre à faire.
*Aucun changement.*

Qu'en pensez vous ?

Serait ce une panne matériel sur le MBA ? Dernière MAJ de Yosemite problématique avec Thunderbolt ?
Un cable HDMI peut il se suicider ?

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider à trouver la cause du problème. Je pense essayer un autre MB + autre cable pour vérifier mais j'aimerais tout d'abord enquêter sur l'OS.

Merci d'avance,


----------



## andr3 (26 Février 2015)

Le câble HDMI, si tu as un lecteur de Blu-Ray et une TV avec HDMI chez toi, tu peux vite le tester.

Reste l'adaptateur Belkin HDMI ...


----------



## Locke (26 Février 2015)

Comme tu mentionnes en 1) que cela fonctionnait le problème est surement autre.

En attendant, le mieux serait d'essayer un câble HDMI neuf.


----------



## FJR (8 Mars 2015)

Hello, j'ai essayé avec un autre écran : cable HDMI + adaptateur fonctionnent parfaitement.

Je peux projeter en VGA aussi depuis un PC vers le VP.

J'ai essayé 2 autres MBA sous Yosemite également : pas de signal...

Je vais contacter le service après vente d'Epson et voir ce qu'ils me conseillent.


----------



## boninmi (9 Mars 2015)

Il y a des problèmes de Thunderbolt avec 10.10.2 :

https://forums.macg.co/threads/10-10-2-kernel-panic-a-lejection-de-peripheriques-tb.1262193/

Voir les plusieurs liens cités dans ce fil.


----------

